# Shocking Video - Chef Making Turtle Soup



## Zouave (Jun 7, 2011)

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1KSaUEu_T4[/video]


----------



## Fernando (Jun 7, 2011)

Lol hilarious


----------



## SILVERSTAR (Jun 7, 2011)

i was preparing myself for a video from some asian market with turtles and various endangered animals hanging upside down still alive sweeew!! close one.


----------



## John (Jun 8, 2011)

Actually turtle soup is rather delicious, and you don't have to go to china, its served in some places right here in the states, in the south I believe its made from snapping turtles mainly.


----------



## GregUnd (Jun 8, 2011)

squamata said:


> Actually turtle soup is rather delicious, and you don't have to go to china, its served in some places right here in the states, in the south I believe its made from snapping turtles mainly.



GregUnd stares straight faced at squamata


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 8, 2011)

LOL..


----------



## HLogic (Jun 8, 2011)

Actually, snapping turtle is rather tasty but I think the soup made in the south is mostly softshelled turtle. In Florida recently, they have enacted rather strict harvesting laws across the board for all turtle species. Expect the price of soup to go up!


----------



## Kristina (Jun 8, 2011)

The video made me smile  Too cute.

People literally TORTURE me with the term "turtle soup." Non-turtle people don't understand my enthusiasm for chelonians, and think it is funny to throw that at me. I could never eat it, no matter how tasty it was. I wouldn't be able to get past envisioning just how the turtle died.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 8, 2011)

I had turtle stew once in Venezuela, while staying at a remote village in the Llanos. The people I was staying with knew I was allergic to fish (which they eat a lot), and said they would make some other kind of dish for me. I had expected a vegetable dinner, but they caught a South American painted turtle and put her in a stew with potatoes and seasonings. You could see the turtle's organs (that's how I knew it was a female), as well as her feet sticking up out of the broth. I was a bit taken aback, but not wanting to be rude, as well as being both hungry and curious, I ate it. It was actually quite good (it tasted like chicken).

I would not eat turtle again if I had the choice, not only because I'm a turtle fan, but also because turtles are not a sustainable fishery. Indigenous and rural people may hunt turtles, and I might, too, if I had to. But turtles don't reproduce as fast as fish, and so they are more susceptible to exploitation and endangerment when hunted, particularly if females are caught. Well, anyway, it was an interesting experience.


----------



## October (Jun 8, 2011)

I've had Sea Turtle Soup before in Tepoca, Mexico. Very much a living off what you can fish, kind of place. Unfortunately, I thought it was pretty good until they told me what it was. I don't know why people think it's funny to feed you something unusual without telling you what it is. :/


----------



## Isa (Jun 8, 2011)

LOL very funny video .

I hate it when people tell me ''ah can I put Hermy in a turtle soup hahaha'' or ''turtle soup is goodd'' I just do not understand why would someone say that to a tortoise lover?!


----------



## BMXrDad (Jun 8, 2011)

as long as their isnt tortoise soup im happy. snapping turtles are mean.
ps this is shea, starjelly, on my dads acount.


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 8, 2011)

Okay now that was funny...


----------



## coreyc (Jun 8, 2011)

GregUnd said:


> squamata said:
> 
> 
> > Actually turtle soup is rather delicious, and you don't have to go to china, its served in some places right here in the states, in the south I believe its made from snapping turtles mainly.
> ...



What you dont like turtle soup ?


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 8, 2011)

squamata said:


> Actually turtle soup is rather delicious, and you don't have to go to china, its served in some places right here in the states, in the south I believe its made from snapping turtles mainly.



I'll agree it is delicious, as is turtle Barbecued. My uncle-in-law made both all the time. He used snapper. At the time my oldest daughter would not touch ANY soup. One taste of turtle soup and she loved it.

A few years back here the Nebraska Fish and Game had a thing for women that had them fishing and basic survival type stuff. They had them catch and serve the softshell turtles.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 8, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> I'll agree it is delicious, as is turtle Barbecued. My uncle-in-law made both all the time. He used snapper. At the time my oldest daughter would not touch ANY soup. One taste of turtle soup and she loved it.
> 
> A few years back here the Nebraska Fish and Game had a thing for women that had them fishing and basic survival type stuff. They had them catch and serve the softshell turtles.



Well, like I said ... Delicious: yes. Sustainable: no. It's one thing if you're using farm-reared animals, but continually catching turtles from the wild - whether for the pet trade or as food - would eventually lead to their extinction. Wild turtles just can't reproduce fast enough to keep up with human consumption.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 8, 2011)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Well, like I said ... Delicious: yes. Sustainable: no. It's one thing if you're using farm-reared animals, but continually catching turtles from the wild - whether for the pet trade or as food - would eventually lead to their extinction. Wild turtles just can't reproduce fast enough to keep up with human consumption.



That would also depend on what species, how much habitat they have, how much harvesting was allowed, population density, and so on the same as it is with any other animal or plant.


----------



## John (Jun 8, 2011)

Thats what I love about this forum, there is just a rainbow of opinions


----------



## Angi (Jun 8, 2011)

You have no idea how bad this thread has been torturing me. Every time it poped up I would feel sick. I thought it was going to be so awful I was afraid to look. I finally decided to peek, just so I would quit worrying about what hidious sight I would see. Boy did you get me....and I am so glad it is not what I thought. I think I will be able to sleep tonight without nightmares .


----------



## Mao Senpai (Jun 8, 2011)

Haha that was HILARIOUS.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 8, 2011)

They actually featured a restaurant on diners drive ins and dives, that made turtle soup.


----------



## Angi (Jun 8, 2011)

Okay now that I have read the whole thread I may have nightmare. To me turtles and tortoise is up there with eatting dog. It just makes me feel bad


----------



## Zouave (Jun 8, 2011)

I apologize to anyone who got queezy or freaked out by the thread title. I wish you all the very best boorgen hoorgen bork bork!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 8, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> That would also depend on what species, how much habitat they have, how much harvesting was allowed, population density, and so on the same as it is with any other animal or plant.



Not really. There are some animals that are categorically poor candidates for prolonged hunting, and that includes sharks, turtles, and whales. People think that sharks, turtles, and whales are okay to hunt because they are aquatic, and so must be just as good a resource as other aquatic animals like bony fish, crustaceans, and mollusks, but they're not. They don't make as many offspring as these other, smaller animals, nor do they reproduce as often. Although surprisingly prolific, these larger vertebrates invest more into each offspring, and so cannot afford to have as many of them. Thus, they can easily be over-fished and extirpated.

It's one thing for rural or tribal people to live off rivers and the sea, or for urban people to eat a turtle as a novelty, as I did. But if we consistently harvest turtles - any turtles - then this will lead to their demise. Therefore, we have to be very careful about how many turtles and other such animals we take from the wild for pets or food, because it is all to easy to deplete their populations into oblivion.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 9, 2011)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > That would also depend on what species, how much habitat they have, how much harvesting was allowed, population density, and so on the same as it is with any other animal or plant.
> ...



Before I remind both of us, that we are taking this off the topic and need to stop, I will just make this comment. I disagree with you, I think it could be done, but this is not the place for this discussion and neither of us could prove our point any how.


----------

